# Can wire Fish Finder to Trolling Motor Battery or?



## Jpscott1 (May 2, 2017)

The trolling motor interference is a real thing that may or may not take place. I hook my graph to the starting battery and have never had any issue.


----------



## SomaliPirate (Feb 5, 2016)

On my old POS skiff, I had my Lowrance wired directly to the TM battery since it was the only battery on the boat. I never got any interference, just keep in mind that you can run the battery down with the TM to the point that your chartplotter won't work. Ask me how I know...


----------

